# Garmisch-Partenkirchen..( Germany )



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hello,

the two " Stellplätze " Parking in Garmisch-Partenkirchen ( Eis and Olympia Stadion ) will closed for mh. at summer begin 2005.

A new " Stellplatz " will be created on the teleferic basis station of the Wank mountain.

For information,

duc


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

leduc said:


> A new " Stellplatz " will be created on the teleferic basis station of the Wank mountain.
> duc


MODERATOR !


----------

